# Fakes Jack A$$ of the Year Award



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

This butthole is selling 7 of these things.
Claims they are rare and numbered out of 2,000.
Unfreaking believable.
Leaves out the "Habanos" inference out of it completely.
No "Habanos" insignia and no warranty seal BUT does have the hologram only found on boxes sold in Cuba.
Guy has found a new angle to not have his listing removed.

Listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Partagas-limite...095537359QQcategoryZ11673QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is the title of his listings:
Partagas limited edition 2004 rare box 735 of 2000

Try not to laugh too hard:

Close up:


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Gotta find a way to shut this guy down.
Here is another listing of his and description.

http://cgi.ebay.com/H-Upmann-No-2-L...ryZ11673QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

His decription:
*Keep in mind this box has the H. Upmann Signature on it. You may see it on the third picture. Also take a look at all that nice Gold lettering.*

Q&QA
*Q. Do you have other rare boxes.
A. Yes. we are just getting started with E-bay and are working on building a store so keep an eye out for us.*
Note different vendors yet photos taken in the same spot.
dxp700 is out of Tampa
royalhabano is out of Canada
Both are brand new to Ebay.
Yet same end table and photo.
Both the Partagas and the H. Upmann are missing the "Habanos" label and warranty seal but both have the hologram one.
No doubt the same person.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey He canceled my bid..................DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Here he is again:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ramon-Allones-R...ryZ11673QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

He made an effort to change the dressing on the end table.
This guy is going to screw many it seems like.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Not cool. And one of them has a bid already :c


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

muziq said:


> Not cool. And one of them has a bid already :c


Not sure about that.
Might be himself or set up to draw others in.
About two years ago, there was a guy that did that on Ebay with cigars.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Not sure about that.
> Might be himself or set up to draw others in.
> About two years ago, there was a guy that did that on Ebay with cigars.


True dat. Shill bidding is an epidemic on eBay...


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

can always contact the bidder and let them know whats up...


-hyp


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wait, look at the pictures of the Partagas... the 2nd looks like it has the Habanos logo above the Edicion Limitada band above it, but in the 1st, it ain't there!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

hyper_dermic said:


> can always contact the bidder and let them know whats up...
> 
> -hyp


Can't do that anymore.
Ebay now only shows it as "Bidder 1", etc.
Can't contact as in the past.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*"Also take a look at all that nice Gold lettering."*

Hahaha... does he think we're slow?!?!?!:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Wait, look at the pictures of the Partagas... the 2nd looks like it has the Habanos logo above the Edicion Limitada band above it, but in the 1st, it ain't there!


Great pick up there.
Here is the photo you are referring to.
Seems he is pulling off anything related to "Habanos" that would have Ebay remove his listing.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Great pick up there.
> Here is the photo you are referring to.
> Seems he is pulling off anything related to "Habanos" that would have Ebay remove his listing.


I thought it looked funny... God, I'm so glad I'm a member here... I have made MYSELF proud!


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Anyone can report this guy to Ebay and they will shut him down bids or no bids. just give them the item number and his name . He cant get away with the collector box gimmick . I sold cigars on ebay a couple of years ago, they closed down my account right away. I was saying the same thing about the box but I wasnt (selling fakes) mine were NC's.:hn


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

I reported this guy , you will not see his listing anymore:hn


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

bassrocker said:


> I reported this guy , you will not see his listing anymore:hn


Thanks, man... you're doing us all a service, and keepin' it classy!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

$5 bucks says Carlos brings those to the LJ's herf on the 24th 

just kidding viejo
:z


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

You forgot to add this part:

Q. What size are the cigars inside.

A. Have no idea my partner and I mierly collect these rare and hard to find cigar boxes

we are not smokers, so opening one of these Jewels would be a collecters worst nightmare.

Q. How do the cigars taste.

A. Once again we are not promoting the contents inside of this rare cigar box, but only the 

packaging it self. So we ask of you this. If your sol intent is to consume the product inside

please do not bid on this rare work of art. And give a true cigar box collector a chance to own 

one of the hardest cigar boxes out there to aquire. Thank you
:r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

DOUCHEBAG!!!

Good job shutting him down bassrocker. :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bassrocker said:


> I reported this guy , you will not see his listing anymore:hn


You got it!
Thanks.

This listing (160095537359) has been removed or is no longer available. Please make sure you entered the right item number. 
If the listing was removed by eBay, consider it canceled. Note: Listings that have ended more than 90 days ago will no longer appear on eBay.

The others are still active.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

He sent me an email.
This explains it all. 
Funny how he left all this information out of the listing.

*I'm sorry you feel that way but these are form santo domingo and are a collectible limited edition cigar boxes the seal is from santo domingo and as you may know there is no such thing as a 2004 edition from Cuba, it's never been made and we would never deal in Cuban made boxes our collection is only US legal limited boxes. As for our other listing it is from my partner in Canada and I did take the pictures but the boxes are at he's store. we are working on moving everthing to one store so it would make it easier for our customers.*

Both are in fact one and the same person.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Follow up response is even better.
I offended him.

*I took great offense in your chosen words regarding my listing of the limited edition 2004 Partagas. Never the less I did forget to mention and will be revising my listing to show that with every winning bid a certificate of Authenticity will be accompanying every box. This will show place and time of purchase I hope this will help you feel a little better in bidding on this very limited and rare Cigar box. I will take this as a learning experience sense this was my first listing with E-bay. Thank you and God Bless.*

Certificate of authenticity.
Wow!!!
This chit gets sadder/funnier by the minute.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

even with the explantion from his email......still sounds like a scam :BS


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

On the Partagas there was most certainly a 2004 special edition on a recreation of the Serie D number 1.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

bassrocker said:


> I reported this guy , you will not see his listing anymore:hn


Nice one :tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Follow up response is even better.
> I offended him.
> 
> *I took great offense in your chosen words regarding my listing of the limited edition 2004 Partagas. Never the less I did forget to mention and will be revising my listing to show that with every winning bid a certificate of Authenticity will be accompanying every box. This will show place and time of purchase I hope this will help you feel a little better in bidding on this very limited and rare Cigar box. I will take this as a learning experience sense this was my first listing with E-bay. Thank you and God Bless.*
> ...


Does the certificate come with a free bowl of soup?

ATL


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

-After I told the guy is selling fake rubbish.

Response from dxp700
dxp700( 0)
Positive feedback:	0%
Member since:	13-Mar-07
Location:	FL, United States
Registered on:	www.ebay.com
Item: Partagas limited edition 2004 rare box 735 of 2000 (160095537359)
This message was sent while the listing was active.
dxp700 is the Seller.

This is not an auction for cigars. This is an auction for a limited edition partagas 2004 collectible cigar box.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Follow up response is even better.
> I offended him.
> 
> *I took great offense in your chosen words regarding my listing of the limited edition 2004 Partagas. Never the less I did forget to mention and will be revising my listing to show that with every winning bid a certificate of Authenticity will be accompanying every box. This will show place and time of purchase I hope this will help you feel a little better in bidding on this very limited and rare Cigar box. I will take this as a learning experience sense this was my first listing with E-bay. Thank you and God Bless.*
> ...


I can't believe this is actually happening. Blueface, you KNOW it's a Habanos product, we could SEE the seal!!!!! It's a cheap-o knock off... don't be afraid to :mn on this guy just because he said God Bless!!!!!:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I can't believe this is actually happening. Blueface, you KNOW it's a Habanos product, we could SEE the seal!!!!! It's a cheap-o knock off... don't be afraid to :mn on this guy just because he said God Bless!!!!!:tu


Fear not.
Told him he was full of chit.
Told him a bunch of us would take his listings down.
Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

a2vr6 said:


> -After I told the guy is selling fake rubbish.
> 
> Response from dxp700
> dxp700( 0)
> ...


This guy is a bottom-feeder. I feel bad for the people who are duped into buying this trash.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

The "Partagas" listing is gone, but the "Upmann" and "Ramon Allones" listings are still out there along with several others.

Ebay allows you to report up to ten listings at one time. Here are the first ten of his eleven current listings. Those who wish to can copy and paste this list into your own email.

320093115246, 320093125094, 320093125451, 320093192537, 320093193304, 320093195489, 320093204056, 320093218867, 320093222160, 320093223925


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

All you have to do is scroll down to bottom of auction and right below "OTHER OPTIONS" their is a link to "Report this Item" click on it and follow the steps to report.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

check out this listing 320093193304
It seems he Peeled the fake Seal off the bottem left corner.

I will be reporting these Items to Ebay.

-hyp


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

hyper_dermic said:


> check out this listing 320093193304
> It seems he Peeled the fake Seal off the bottem left corner.
> 
> I will be reporting these Items to Ebay.
> ...


Here is the one you are talking about.
As you say, he clearly peeled back the supposed warranty seal.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Well I was thinking of selling some of my rare collectible Habanos boxes on ebay. But seeing as how the posse is out and in a hanging mood, i will use them for tinder in my fireplace instead and save myself the lynching. :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Followed up out of curiosity and it seems these two buttholes got caught by Ebay.
They are both no longer registered users and none of these bullcrap boxes are for sale any longer.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

That's good they are no longer selling these fakes. These scams shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I also reported him to General Cigar and Altadis for him selling fakes.


----------

